# Public Relations in Dubai



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

Just want to get a sense of what people think of the PR industry in Dubai, the potential in the long term and career opportunities.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What do you want to know? Do you work in the PR Industry? In which segment? You need to be more specific. What experience do you have? That will decide your career opportunities.


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> What do you want to know? Do you work in the PR Industry? In which segment? You need to be more specific. What experience do you have? That will decide your career opportunities.


I'm close to finalizing an offer with an agency inDXB. Consumer/tech pr. Have over four years experience and from what I've heard things look good out there. Is that true? What would the salary bracket be for an account manager? Thanks!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I would suggest you post your question on the "Salary and job offers" thread. You pay package will depend on your level of education, experience and sadly but most importantly your nationality. Since you are from India, I doubt a PR agency will offer you more than 10K a month (all inclusive), however, this does not mean that you should settle. You should negotiate and if you browse through the thread that I've mentioned, you will be able to get a fair idea of what to expect.


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I would suggest you post your question on the "Salary and job offers" thread. You pay package will depend on your level of education, experience and sadly but most importantly your nationality. Since you are from India, I doubt a PR agency will offer you more than 10K a month (all inclusive), however, this does not mean that you should settle. You should negotiate and if you browse through the thread that I've mentioned, you will be able to get a fair idea of what to expect.


Yup! Been warned about nationality. But not worried about that, should be taken care of. The sense I get is that businesses are spending more on PR as opposed to advertising. Which of course is a good thing


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I would suggest you post your question on the "Salary and job offers" thread. You pay package will depend on your level of education, experience and sadly but most importantly your nationality. Since you are from India, I doubt a PR agency will offer you more than 10K a month (all inclusive), however, this does not mean that you should settle. You should negotiate and if you browse through the thread that I've mentioned, you will be able to get a fair idea of what to expect.


Btw, what do you reckon a western expat would get for a similar position?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What's the job title?

If a Western Expat is moving on a Manager Level position, he/she will start up at a basic salary of at least 15-20K + housing allowance + transportation allowance + utilities + private medical insurance for self and family + annual air ticket for self and family + schooling assistance for kids (either 50% or 100%) + 30 days annual paid vacation which is pretty standard.

Some Indian expats earn about the same so I will give you the same advice I give every other Indian planning to move to Dubai, if you are not being offered a salary that allows you to live a very comfortable lifestyle as per Dubai standards, then do not move to Dubai....stay in India. There is no point moving to this city if you are going to share a room with 10 other bachelors and your weekends out consist of dinners at Karachi Darbar or Sind Punjab. That is not a good life and for the stress that living in Dubai entails, it is really not worth it.  Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> What's the job title?
> 
> If a Western Expat is moving on a Manager Level position, he/she will start up at a basic salary of at least 15-20K + housing allowance + transportation allowance + utilities + private medical insurance for self and family + annual air ticket for self and family + schooling assistance for kids (either 50% or 100%) + 30 days annual paid vacation which is pretty standard.
> 
> Some Indian expats earn about the same so I will give you the same advice I give every other Indian planning to move to Dubai, if you are not being offered a salary that allows you to live a very comfortable lifestyle as per Dubai standards, then do not move to Dubai....stay in India. There is no point moving to this city if you are going to share a room with 10 other bachelors and your weekends out consist of dinners at Karachi Darbar or Sind Punjab. That is not a good life and for the stress that living in Dubai entails, it is really not worth it.  Good luck with whatever you decide.


Hahaha! Sharing with 10 others is not happening. I need to sustain the same lifestyle I'm used to. 

Well it is a transfer with my current firm so not expecting discrimination. I've indicated 20k is on the down side of what I'm expecting. Is housing allowance part of the salary or a different part of the whole package? I've been told medical, air tickets, etc will be part of the package. Standard stuff. Waiting for the official offer though


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

RoBombay said:


> Hahaha! Sharing with 10 others is not happening. I need to sustain the same lifestyle I'm used to.
> 
> Well it is a transfer with my current firm so not expecting discrimination. I've indicated 20k is on the down side of what I'm expecting. Is housing allowance part of the salary or a different part of the whole package? I've been told medical, air tickets, etc will be part of the package. Standard stuff. Waiting for the official offer though


Good luck and good on you for standing your ground  If you're a bachelor, 20K should be fine. Housing allowance is usually factored in separately. So it's a basic salary plus benefits. I suggest you keep your basic on the higher side if possible because your end of service gratuity is calculated on your basic salary alone.

Do keep us in the loop and I like that your name says Bombay and not Mumbai  (I'm a Bombayite too!)


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Good luck and good on you for standing your ground  If you're a bachelor, 20K should be fine. Housing allowance is usually factored in separately. So it's a basic salary plus benefits. I suggest you keep your basic on the higher side if possible because your end of service gratuity is calculated on your basic salary alone.
> 
> Do keep us in the loop and I like that your name says Bombay and not Mumbai  (I'm a Bombayite too!)


To me it shall always be Bombay. Can't stand Mumbai! 
Thanks so much for your help. Fingers crossed now.


----------



## ukelly (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey, 
I was also wondering what the expected salary would be for someone just starting out in PR in Dubai. I'm American and currently living and interning in New York. I will be getting my degree from a prestigious university here and already have a couple PR internships under my belt. But I wonder, since I'm African-American, if I would also be discriminated against salary-wise. Any help or advice on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey man, as my girlfriend and all her friends work in PR, here's what I've come to learn. 

As a PR Executive, she was earning 10k all inclusive. As a PR Account Manager she is now earning 15k all inclusive, all on the agency side. She started with 8k all inclusive. 

Go for a reputable international company!


----------



## ukelly (Mar 2, 2012)

noisyboy said:


> Hey man, as my girlfriend and all her friends work in PR, here's what I've come to learn.
> 
> As a PR Executive, she was earning 10k all inclusive. As a PR Account Manager she is now earning 15k all inclusive, all on the agency side. She started with 8k all inclusive.
> 
> Go for a reputable international company!


Thanks for that! do you think it's possible to live off of 10k/month? I would probably try and live with a roommate but I want to live in a decent part of town like JLT. I know I won't be "living the life" but I just want to make sure I can live comfortably and go out moderately on weekends and such.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ukelly said:


> Thanks for that! do you think it's possible to live off of 10k/month? I would probably try and live with a roommate but I want to live in a decent part of town like JLT. I know I won't be "living the life" but I just want to make sure I can live comfortably and go out moderately on weekends and such.


10K AED is approximately USD 2,750/- a month. Why would you want to move from the States to Dubai for that salary? Pretty much everything in Dubai is more expensive or on par with some of the most expensive cities in the world.

10K should be your basic salary with all the add-ons that I had previously mentioned to RoBombay.


----------



## ukelly (Mar 2, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> 10K AED is approximately USD 2,750/- a month. Why would you want to move from the States to Dubai for that salary? Pretty much everything in Dubai is more expensive or on par with some of the most expensive cities in the world.
> 
> 10K should be your basic salary with all the add-ons that I had previously mentioned to RoBombay.


Well honestly my move is not really motivated by money. I have an uncanny love for the Middle East in general after I spent a semester studying in Beirut and traveled throughout the region including trips to Dubai a couple times. My major is in Middle Eastern Studies so it makes sense to actually be working there. So I want to be there anyways and it just seems that Dubai has the salary that would be on par with the salary I would get here in the states (after taxes) with a lifestyle that I would be comfortable living. I just want to make sure that I CAN actually live decently there. Also, by add-ons, are you talking housing allowance? Or do they usually expect you to foot that on your own as part of the 10k?


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

ukelly said:


> Thanks for that! do you think it's possible to live off of 10k/month? I would probably try and live with a roommate but I want to live in a decent part of town like JLT. I know I won't be "living the life" but I just want to make sure I can live comfortably and go out moderately on weekends and such.



Honestly yes. BUT, you either need a roommate or you need to live alone farther out. When my GF was making 8k when she first came here, she was saving. That doesn't mean she was a house rat, she went out like everyone else but never looked into designer clothing and high end restos and bars. I came here 6 months ago (shipped my car with me), and my salary is close to 13k all inclusive. I pay 4k for rent every month and last month I saved 2.5k. If I didn't have to buy curtains, mirrors, tables, house accessories, I would have saved 4.5k. And TRUST ME, I'm a spender. I went out on the weekends and bought whatever I needed. I still saved despite people told me I'll never save with that salary and that much rent. When I did my math at the end of the month I was impressed. 

I gave you much details because that's what I wanted when I first considered moving here. How old are you?


----------



## ukelly (Mar 2, 2012)

noisyboy said:


> Honestly yes. BUT, you either need a roommate or you need to live alone farther out. When my GF was making 8k when she first came here, she was saving. That doesn't mean she was a house rat, she went out like everyone else but never looked into designer clothing and high end restos and bars. I came here 6 months ago (shipped my car with me), and my salary is close to 13k all inclusive. I pay 4k for rent every month and last month I saved 2.5k. If I didn't have to buy curtains, mirrors, tables, house accessories, I would have saved 4.5k. And TRUST ME, I'm a spender. I went out on the weekends and bought whatever I needed. I still saved despite people told me I'll never save with that salary and that much rent. When I did my math at the end of the month I was impressed.
> 
> I gave you much details because that's what I wanted when I first considered moving here. How old are you?


Hey man thanks SOO MUCH for that info! It really helps to hear it from someone who's been in my same position. it's always different actually living on a salary than just speculating about it, and I know I'd be able to live off of that same salary here in NYC so I don't think it'd be too much more of a stretch for Dubai. I'm 21 right now.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

If you are 21, here's what I'd recommend (out of hard earned experience):

Remain in the US for another 3 years working for ONE industry. Then when you apply to a job here, I guarantee you'd be looking at something close to 20k all inclusive, if not more. The markets here are very competitive and you need to differentiate yourself to get a 1) good 2) nice earning job!

Dubai will always be here, it's not going to run away!


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

What position? And which agency? You can PM me the company name and I'll be able to give you some background info about them if you'd like!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hope you do not sabotage the offer! 

Sounds good for a single person but if you would like to stay in one of the better neighbourhoods, you will need to tap into your basic salary to pay the rent. So try and negotiate to see if you can get at least 5K a month for housing - that will afford you a nice apartment.


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Hope you do not sabotage the offer!
> 
> Sounds good for a single person but if you would like to stay in one of the better neighbourhoods, you will need to tap into your basic salary to pay the rent. So try and negotiate to see if you can get at least 5K a month for housing - that will afford you a nice apartment.


Haha! I shan't do that. Yup I'm going to ask for roughly a 1k bump up on the housing and maybe another 500-1k on transport. Should be in dxb in may.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok guys, I think you are underestimating the power of 4.5k for rent. I live in Jumeriah Village Circle, which is literally 4 minutes away from Tecom, 6 away from the Greens, 8 away from Media City (which I think where Ro is going to be working), and 10 from Marina/JBR, and I pay 4k a rent per month for 1,000sqft...I'm not finished yet......for a place that is considered as pure luxury, top notch finishing, best brand of appliances, 24/7 maintenance, gym, sauna, steam room, lifeguard for the pool (im yet to see that somewhere else in Dubai, unless its a hotel), excellent playground for children, car park, storage.

If you are a single person, and you pay more than 48k per month in Dubai, I'd say you are just a spoiled brat. When you come here, you will see that no one pays that much for a single person! As I have experienced it, this is just my 2 cents!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

noisyboy said:


> Ok guys, I think you are underestimating the power of 4.5k for rent. I live in Jumeriah Village Circle, which is literally 4 minutes away from Tecom, 6 away from the Greens, 8 away from Media City (which I think where Ro is going to be working), and 10 from Marina/JBR, and I pay 4k a rent per month for 1,000sqft...I'm not finished yet......for a place that is considered as pure luxury, top notch finishing, best brand of appliances, 24/7 maintenance, gym, sauna, steam room, lifeguard for the pool (im yet to see that somewhere else in Dubai, unless its a hotel), excellent playground for children, car park, storage.
> 
> If you are a single person, and you pay more than 48k per month in Dubai, I'd say you are just a spoiled brat. When you come here, you will see that no one pays that much for a single person! As I have experienced it, this is just my 2 cents!



Jumeirah Village Circle is largly a construction site, is it not?

Also, there are no guarantees on rents in Dubai. I paid AED 145,000 for a 2 bedroom villa in the Springs during the boom when just 3 years before that the rent for the same villa was AED 60,000! Now I'm paying 85K for the same house. 

There is no harm in Ro asking for a raise in housing allowance. These things are not negotiable once he signs the dotted line so not fair to say that he would be considered a spoilt brat only because he is asking more money.

Heck, if all Indians negotiated this way and not settle for a 3K dirham a month salary, we wouldn't have such a bad name out here!


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Pamela,

So he is offered 54,000 in housing per year and you were telling him that he might need to tap into his basic to live in one of the nicer areas? I am sorry, but that is just not true. 

I am with asking for a raise, IF that's to save the extra! Dubai can get expensive and Ro, you will see that for yourself!

The picture attached is what I get for 48k. I think that's just perfect. And I didn't mean that he was a spoiled brat lol. Sorry Ro if that's how it came at you!

JVC has construction, but not much going on now. I don't hear it and it doesn't dirty my house. I have a great community, I'm close to all and that's all that matters honestly.


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

haha! look at what you started o^O! 

To be honest, not heard the best of things about JVC. I could stay on the other end of town Karama, Bur Dubai, etc. Have loads of family there but don't want to go that side. 

The raise is more like an increase, an extra to have. If i can get a good place for 4K around Tecom/Al Barsha/Marina i'd jump at it. Since I won't have a license, transport will be a huge expense. Overall wouldnt want to spend too much time traveling, i'm fine with the metro but that does not go everywhere. 

Is it easy to come by furnished apartments or even service apartments? Will make life easier settling down


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Nooooooo. I didn't mean to start anything. We are all here just to help each other out. Sometimes we argue 

If you want a place in Tecom for 4k I think you can find a good place. I saw almost all of them over there but none accepted dogs. 

Problem with Tecom is that almost all ask for 2 and 4 cheques. I couldn't afford that back then. 

About Jumeirah Village , I just don't get why people hate on it constantly. To be very honest with you, what I get here, for that price, I definitely can't get outside. JV has a lot of nasty apartment complexes, but you just have to stay away from them. But if you don't have a car, then it's probably better to stay in Tecom/Barsha.


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

Well they can't give me a raise coz they said I'm on a higher scale, but I'm eligible for a review in 5 months. So signed on the dotted line.

Probably going to move into tecom or barsha. Want to be close to the metro. Any idea what do cabs cost from the greens to media city?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

RoBombay said:


> Well they can't give me a raise coz they said I'm on a higher scale, but I'm eligible for a review in 5 months. So signed on the dotted line.
> 
> Probably going to move into tecom or barsha. Want to be close to the metro. Any idea what do cabs cost from the greens to media city?


It's very close, so just the AED10 minimum fare.

teuchter


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

Great! Thanks a lot


----------

